# Site near Temple Newsam.Leeds



## Hovis (Mar 28, 2007)

Can anyone advise on a site near Temple Newsam,Leeds, that is open unitll the end of September.

Hovis


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

Have parked overnight on two seperate occasions in the car park in Roundhay Park near the lake, quite close to Temple Newsom House. 

This was a few years ago so there may be restrictions now to 'wild camp' there.


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

If you Google:- Caravan site leeds -- you go straight to a map showing quite a few sites in the area.
CC have sites at Harrogate and Knaresborough


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Sites*

Hi

There is Rudding Park just south of Harrogate and also two sites, both open all year round just off the A58 in the village of Bardsey - I have forgotten their names though.

Russell


----------



## annew (Jan 7, 2008)

We were booked into the CC site Harrogate for the Autumn Floswer Show but they rang yesterday to tell us they were having to cancel bookings because of the bad weather.


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

A.
Glenfield Caravan Park
- maps.google.co.uk - 01937 574657 - 1 review
B.	
Haighfield Caravan Park
- www.haighfieldcaravanpark.co.uk - 01937 574658 - 1 review

I think these are the 2 near Bardsey you mention Russell.

They are the first 2 listed in the Google search I suggested where the links will work.


----------



## MaxandPaddy (Mar 18, 2006)

There is also this one;

St Helenas Campsite,
Otley Old Road,
Horsforth,Leeds,
LS18 5HZ

0113 2841142

it is adults only though so I don't know if it of any use?

Val


----------



## gillnpaul (Jan 6, 2007)

We can reccommend the St Helenas site near to the airport or failing that a beautiful CL half way up pool bank...Its a bit of a pig to get up to but the views are worth it. Straight across Ilkley Moor


----------



## MaxandPaddy (Mar 18, 2006)

I had forgotten about the one at Pool Bank!
I hear that is really nice,our friends use it on a regular basis and they live in Leeds!

Val


----------

